# Colnago C59 - Orange



## nicensleazy

I thought it looks quite nice in Orange.


----------



## Vientomas

Yes, I like orange.


----------



## rodist

That is beautiful.


----------



## Jbartmc

I am not too impressed yet with the C59, itself. I loved to see success for the Colnago brand in the Giro and Tour, but the C59 fails to impress me like the EPS did. I am waiting for real rider test reports as opposed to industry-driven reports. From my vantage point, the C59 looks like a blend of the ribbed tubes of the EP/EPS + the C50 shaped tubes + the Asian-made chain/seat stays. Oh, it costs a lot more, too.


----------



## nicensleazy

Jbartmc said:


> I am not too impressed yet with the C59, itself. I loved to see success for the Colnago brand in the Giro and Tour, but the C59 fails to impress me like the EPS did. I am waiting for real rider test reports as opposed to industry-driven reports. From my vantage point, the C59 looks like a blend of the ribbed tubes of the EP/EPS + the C50 shaped tubes + the Asian-made chain/seat stays. Oh, it costs a lot more, too.



Good point...watch this space. I have owned an EPS for quite sometime now and taking delivey of a new C59 shortly. Once its been built up I will give the forum members an 'honest' opinion of both bikes and both rides.


----------



## enzo269

Wow !! The Orange C59 is sweet!


----------



## campyc40

Still think my 1999 C40 in Orange is the most beautiful bike in the world...


----------



## pablotn

Looking forward to your feedback and comparison of the two frames Sleazy. I was mezmerized by the C59 when it came out, and so much so I ordered one. Was something about that just struck me, and I was set on my next frame being lugged carbon. EPS is a beautiful frame as well, but to me the C59 is a EPS on steroids. With some further thought put into the design as a overall bike. I remember reading some articles on the development of the EPS and how much influence Zabel had in its design. So much so that some people referred to it as a sprinters machine.

Anyway, both great bikes with the EPS having more pedigree. This will be my first carbon build coming from a classic steel frame. Really looking forward to it.

Paul


----------



## ACC

To: Campy C-40

Any chance we will get to see a photo of your orange C- 40 "most bautiful bike in the world"?

I have a C-40 w/ Team Rabobank colors.....still have mixed feelings about the orange on it, somedays I love it, other days not so much!

ACC


----------



## Karbon Kev

I test rode both the C59 and the EPS yesterday at a well known dealer in London. Sweet rides both of them. But how different are they? Quite individual really .....


----------



## Karbon Kev

This was an orange C59 I saw at the london cycle show last week. Apologies for it being slightly out of focus btw.


----------



## giro di lento

Apologies for plugging my own blog - but I did get some good photos of the c59 at the London cycle show herehttp://girodilento.com/colnago-c59-london-cycle-show-pictures 

There's another post with lots of pictures of the M10 if you're interested.

I think the C59 looks terrific and I have to say I think I prefer the look of it to the EPS - a bit more modern perhaps? 

GdL


----------



## campyc40

Now was that really necessary  Beautiful pictures, and you can even enlarge them... Sigh...
Must have new frame soon.....


----------



## zacolnago

giro di lento said:


> Apologies for plugging my own blog - but I did get some good photos of the c59 at the London cycle show herehttp://girodilento.com/colnago-c59-london-cycle-show-pictures
> 
> There's another post with lots of pictures of the M10 if you're interested.
> 
> I think the C59 looks terrific and I have to say I think I prefer the look of it to the EPS - a bit more modern perhaps?
> 
> GdL


Thanks for those pics. I agree with you on the C59, I just love it. 

Colnago have managed to build a modern bike yet keep their tradition alive, from the lugs to the interesting tube profiles and fantastic quality. If I had the cash I would be placing my order now.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Any chance they will issue a C59 with and Art Decor paitscheme ? or a LX10 ?


----------



## iyeoh

Why couldn't they have a version in plain old carbon and red as well... orange, fluorescent yellow?


----------



## fabsroman

iyeoh said:


> Why couldn't they have a version in plain old carbon and red as well... orange, fluorescent yellow?


I was wondering the same thing last night, and then wondered if the "orange" is the same as the red on my NS03 Cristallo. Sometimes, it looks orange in the right light.

Some of those pics that I saw of the C59 actually have the color looking slightly red, but when compared to the red on the Super Record 11 set, it just isn't the same red.


----------



## nicensleazy

It is actually fluro orange, see the frame at the London bike show. It looks stunning in the flesh!


----------



## FrenchNago

*Love that orange*

Its seems to be the same orange used on my C50:
Fluo and really bright in misty AND sunny weather


----------



## nicensleazy

Mine has just landed today.....its been a fair wait, but worth it!


----------



## pablotn

Sleazy,

You mind me asking the month you ordered yours?


----------



## nicensleazy

Yes, I think it was Sept 2010.

I had a live Skype interview with Mr Ernesto Colnago the other day. I will be writing up the interview on Colnago Con Brio in a few days.


----------



## FrenchNago

*While we are on the subject...........*

Hi,

Does anyone know what the refererence of that orange is-eg- the manufacturer of the paint and the color code................i need to touch up a small ding on my top tube and can't seem to get the correct orange......either too dark too yellow, too red etc...total pain:mad2: 

I've tried all the modelers paints as they are the ones with the greatest array of variations but no luck so far...............

thx for your help


----------



## fabsroman

FrenchNago said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know what the refererence of that orange is-eg- the manufacturer of the paint and the color code................i need to touch up a small ding on my top tube and can't seem to get the correct orange......either too dark too yellow, too red etc...total pain:mad2:
> 
> I've tried all the modelers paints as they are the ones with the greatest array of variations but no luck so far...............
> 
> thx for your help


I have already dealt with this and e-mailed Colnago directly about it. What I got back was an e-mail a week or two later stating that the colors are mixed by hand by the painter and there is no paint code for them. Personally, I think this is BS, but that is what they claim. They should be using an automotive style paint system that uses paint codes so all the paint will be uniform and you can touch up blemishes rather easily. I guess they figure they want them to be "unique" and that more people will buy new bikes sooner if they cannot touch up their old bikes. I think both reasons are BS.

There was a thread on this a couple of years ago because I posed the same question to this forum and then added the final response I received from Colnago. The only good thing out of that situation was that I actually received a response from Colnago.


----------



## nicensleazy

If you contact your Colnago agent (the importer) I'm sure they could organise a very small pot of touch up paint.


----------



## pablotn

Sleazy,

Get us that ride report, will ya!!


----------



## FrenchNago

nicensleazy said:


> If you contact your Colnago agent (the importer) I'm sure they could organise a very small pot of touch up paint.


Finally found it...........Revell (the model company) sells a fluorescent orange mat paint (25) that is very close to the original tint-mix in a little white and its perfect- remember to give it a white or silver undercoat....sand very lightly 1000 grit......then cover with a light coat of gloss and you are set


----------



## mtbbmet

fabsroman said:


> I have already dealt with this and e-mailed Colnago directly about it. What I got back was an e-mail a week or two later stating that the colors are mixed by hand by the painter and there is no paint code for them. Personally, I think this is BS, but that is what they claim. They should be using an automotive style paint system that uses paint codes so all the paint will be uniform and you can touch up blemishes rather easily. I guess they figure they want them to be "unique" and that more people will buy new bikes sooner if they cannot touch up their old bikes. I think both reasons are BS.
> 
> There was a thread on this a couple of years ago because I posed the same question to this forum and then added the final response I received from Colnago. The only good thing out of that situation was that I actually received a response from Colnago.



I don't know. Judging by the two Molteni MXL's we have hanging in the shop, I may actually think that's true. They are very different orange's. Not even close. They are so different that you can put them in separate rooms, look at one, wait an hour, then look at the other and instantly know they were not the same color.


----------



## FrenchNago

mtbbmet said:


> I don't know. Judging by the two Molteni MXL's we have hanging in the shop, I may actually think that's true. They are very different orange's. Not even close. They are so different that you can put them in separate rooms, look at one, wait an hour, then look at the other and instantly know they were not the same color.


I believe in the new products the paints may well be harmonized.........I wouldn't be surprised that in the days of the Molteni orange everything was pretty much rule of the thumb......so a glass of chianti more at lunch and the paint might somewhat change a bit   

however the molteni orange is nowhere close to my c50 custom orange wx07 and again very different from the c59 orange theme..............


----------



## mtbbmet

FrenchNago said:


> I believe in the new products the paints may well be harmonized.........I wouldn't be surprised that in the days of the Molteni orange everything was pretty much rule of the thumb.


Except both the MXL's are 2010's.


----------



## FrenchNago

mtbbmet said:


> Except both the MXL's are 2010's.


Must be the Chianti then


----------

